# EHX Soulfood



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice sounding pedal

[video=youtube;gunQ4Rs_Hp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gunQ4Rs_Hp0&amp;index=1&amp;list=PL0nQqFcfq-6B2dtWr4_lssjTa1sHtpDVn&amp;gclid=CMuSidiC0sUCFQEFaQod-bwAUQ[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Cool"...."Cool"...."Cool"...LOL!!

Coincidental that you should start this thread...and great timing for me.

I was watching some pedal videos (in relation to the very recent thread by "Hamish" about which pedals to get for blues) and saw this one. 

I'm not a pedal guy, but this one has caught my interest.

I was just about to start a thread asking what other GC members (who own/owned/are familiar with it) for their comments.

I am specifically wondering about trying to duplicate this tone (starts at ~2:00 ends at ~2:42 mins.)
[video=youtube;PwHuP5foYhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwHuP5foYhM&amp;list=RDKLa8FkZyzlI&amp;index=11[/video]

I'd be interested to know if anyone who has this pedal and a 335/339 (etc) style guitar could try it at these settings and play around with their amp to see how close they could get to this tone.

BTW...Could we please try and leave "fingers" out of the equation.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is Hamish's thread that I was referring to:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71130-What-Blues-pedal-to-buy-Hoping-some-experienced-players-will-share-some-tips&p=624070#post624070

Of interest, see post #24.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, at $70 buy it somewhere you can return it. I tried one last fall (?) but it didn't do what we were looking for, too little grit. I ended up getting an OCD. For low-gain stuff, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Dave, at $70 buy it somewhere you can return it. I tried one last fall (?) but it didn't do what we were looking for, too little grit. I ended up getting an OCD. For low-gain stuff, it's pretty sweet.


Many thanks Budda. I Have enquired about two Soul Food pedals that are presently for sale in this forum. I have not heard back from the sellers. 

L&M is charging about $107.00 (taxes in) for a Soul Food and I might just do as you suggest and try one at the store and then get it if I like it enough, knowing their return policy.

I'm actually looking for very little grit.

Did you see my post #2...In your opinion, do you think the specific tone I indicated in the video in that post would be fairly simple to dial in? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

While I will try to leave "fingers" out of it, I am always a little leery to buy a pedal Mike Herman demos. He makes everything sound great.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Btw, have the pedal and really like it full tilt.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have the Soulfood but I haven't had the time to compare it with the KTR. I played it a few times when I got it about a year ago. I just couldn't bond with it. I should really do an a/b with the ktr and the soulfood. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow. 

BTW, Dave if the deals your trying to get into don't work, let me know. I'll be willing to let go of mine.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fretzel said:


> While I will try to leave "fingers" out of it, I am always a little leery to buy a pedal Mike Herman demos. He makes everything sound great.


Yes, I agree. Same with the fellow in Germany/Denmark...Greg Hilden
Reportedly, lots of folks have tried to duplicate his tone with very limited success.

[video=youtube;7SkVIFnTKQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkVIFnTKQA[/video]

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



Chito said:


> BTW, Dave if the deals your trying to get into don't work, let me know. I'll be willing to let go of mine.


Thanks Chito.

Could you also please do me a favour tomorrow when you revisit your Soul Food? 
That is, try to duplicate the tone I refer to in post #2 in this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think it's really worth noting the picking style. Also, the thickness of the pick will affect attack, which will affect what you're hearing. I think awesome technique is a big part of these clips, to be honest.

I am willing to bet that if you grab an ES, a vintage fender, and the SF pedal, you will be in for a treat. I can only say that from my brief time owning a vintage fender


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Greg is definitely a great player and always has good tone and fantastic gear. Anybody know if he is affiliated with a store or does he just like posting his gear and playing?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think it's really worth noting the picking style. Also, the thickness of the pick will affect attack, which will affect what you're hearing. I think awesome technique is a big part of these clips, to be honest.
> 
> I am willing to bet that if you grab an ES, a vintage fender, and the SF pedal, you will be in for a treat. I can only say that from my brief time owning a vintage fender


Thanks Budda..always good "sound" advice (pun is intended) from you. 

I have the ES style and the vintage Fender...so I will have to try the SF to cure my curiosity. Maybe I am making too big a deal about this, but I don't get very interested in pedals very often. Your idea of renting one (re: your PM) is good. 

Thanks again.

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



fretzel said:


> Greg is definitely a great player and always has good tone and fantastic gear. Anybody know if he is affiliated with a store or does he just like posting his gear and playing?


Greg does own a store, has CD's available, plays in a band, has online lessons, etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> Many thanks Budda. I Have enquired about two Soul Food pedals that are presently for sale in this forum. I have not heard back from the sellers.
> 
> L&M is charging about $107.00 (taxes in) for a Soul Food and I might just do as you suggest and try one at the store and then get it if I like it enough, knowing their return policy.
> 
> ...


a) wow that L&M price is up 50% in <1 year since I got mine

b) Dave, I forget what amp you have but yes, that should be a very easy tone to dial up generally. That sounds like gain fairly well up, as it is compressing a fair amount....unless you max the gain, it never really gets overly 'grindy'


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sadly L&M had prices across the board go up. 
I picked mine up at Metro Sound and Music for about $70 and even they are at 90 now. probably just follow the big boys and undercut by a bit. Although I am sure you could get them down a bit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

L&M may have a rental-turned-listed for sale in their database. Inflation is a bitch!

Dave, it sounds like you're well on your way with your setup. I think you'll be pleased with the pedal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That particular section he is using a technique that has a big impact on tones well. He's playing some of those with his fingers and using a slapping style that's used in country. If you're looking to get that particular tone, technique will matter.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

^ I'm pretty sure the technique is called "hybrid picking", but I haven't had coffee yet. I tried learning it once at a lesson, it's really something else.

Dave, even if you just play with your thumb instead of a pick you'll probably be able to a) tell a huge difference and b) get a really sweet tone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Dave. I've been messing around a lot lately with my guitar's volume knob. I find that there are a ton of tones hidden in that little knob. I set my amp to clean (or OD) and/or throw on an OD and then start controlling the gain with the volume. I've found some really sweet tones that way. Gets my creative juices flowing too. It has me looking at my pedals and amps a lot differently. I've always known I could do that but never did. I always used the volume on my guitar as more or less an on off switch for the pups. 0 or 10 were the only two settings. Now I'm all over the place. It's great!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Not to be grumpy, but I'd be careful and buy from a store with a good return/exchange policy. Since this thread started off with an "In the Blues" YT demo, you should be aware of some of the QC issues that surfaced with this unit (again by ITB):https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2qJaTNko6M

FYI, I did have a SF for a few months, no issues, but it went directly onto my pedalboard -- I sold it after building the BYOC Silver Pony (too bad they are no longer available as its an outstanding pedal that eclipses the SF, IMHO of course!)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's why 2-volume guitars are so much fun - find the magical blend and go!


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting that video. That pedal is providing exactly the tone I dream about. I'm excited. 

Even if I could get 1/2 as good a sound I would be happy. Also, if OK, I want to thank the members for providing recent good advice on what blues pedal I should get. I'm having fun checking this stuff out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamish said:


> Thanks for posting that video. That pedal is providing exactly the tone I dream about. I'm excited.
> 
> Even if I could get 1/2 as good a sound I would be happy. Also, if OK, I want to thank the members for providing recent good advice on what blues pedal I should get. I'm having fun checking this stuff out.


Helping other GC members (and being helped) is a huge part of why many of us are here in the forum. Having fun is what it should be all about, IMHO (possibly that is a bit idealistic IF you are a professional musician).

Let us know your progress re: trying/getting a pedal.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

I just bought a Soul Food pedal yesterday. It sounds great for me. this morning I turned on my amp and the SF and heard a bizarre high pitched hum. Turned everything off and then on again and it worked for about 2 seconds. The pedal is dead. Thankfully I bought it at L&M and have no worries about exchange or return. Seems to me a pedal should last more than a day!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ballsy said:


> I just bought a Soul Food pedal yesterday. It sounds great for me. this morning I turned on my amp and the SF and heard a bizarre high pitched hum. Turned everything off and then on again and it worked for about 2 seconds. The pedal is dead. Thankfully I bought it at L&M and have no worries about exchange or return. Seems to me a pedal should last more than a day!


Perhaps your soul is just unusually hungry...




You can boo me now.


----------



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe this one should be called Sole Food....something's fishy

(I can hear the groans)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys are just hearing about this pedal ? It's been out for about a year ? Aren't you supposed to be gear heads? pfffft

EDIT: two years


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

greco said:


> "Cool"...."Cool"...."Cool"...LOL!!
> 
> Coincidental that you should start this thread...and great timing for me.
> 
> ...


I don't have any sound clips unfortunately, but I just gave it a shot using an Epi dot with burstbucker III pickups through a soulfood into a hot rod deluxe and had no problems getting a pretty similar tone. Pickup selector in middle position, SoulFood set with treble at about 10 and the drive about noon. 

I've never had the opportunity to try out a Klon so I can't speak to how the two compare, but it's a pretty cool low cost pedal. My Keeley TS9 is still my go-to overdrive, but I use the Soul Food to give it a little more raunch and colour when the need arises.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brennan said:


> I don't have any sound clips unfortunately, but I just gave it a shot using an Epi dot with burstbucker III pickups through a soulfood into a hot rod deluxe and had no problems getting a pretty similar tone. Pickup selector in middle position, SoulFood set with treble at about 10 and the drive about noon.
> 
> I've never had the opportunity to try out a Klon so I can't speak to how the two compare, but it's a pretty cool low cost pedal. My Keeley TS9 is still my go-to overdrive, but I use the Soul Food to give it a little more raunch and colour when the need arises.


Thanks for the time and energy you put into doing the "challenge" (as I requested) of the "tone" duplication and for detailed explanation of the gear used, the settings and the findings. 

Very much appreciated and exactly what I was hoping someone would do!

At least I now know that this tone can very likely be approximated, more or less. My gear is similar and likely up to the task. My fingers and technique...well...who knows...LOL

Thanks again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried a Soul food at the local L&M today.

I had an EPI 335 dot into a Super Champ x2 head (which I also have at home) into a generic 1 x12 head. 

Unfortunately, I think I build the expectation of the "magic" of these pedals up a bit to much in my mind before trying them. Overall, I was pleased. 
I didn't end up buying it but it is nice to know that is something that would certainly appear to be fine for my needs.

Thanks to everyone who commented in this thread in an effort to help me. 

The *TRIO *pedal is the one that I have been waiting to see how it is evaluated by others. The Soul Food pedal just came along and peaked my interest while I was waiting. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I tried a Soul food at the local L&M today.
> 
> I had an EPI 335 dot into a Super Champ x2 head (which I also have at home) into a generic 1 x12 head.
> 
> ...


This remound me that I checked the stereos around the house and none had the right input, so I couldn't try them. Sorry I couldn't do more.


----------

